# Problems with ddclient



## xolod-ru (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello all! 

Faced with an interesting problem ... Installed: /usr/ports/dns/ddclient 


```
chmod 600 /usr/local/etc/ddclient.conf 
ee /usr/local/etc/ddclient.conf 

Use = web 
Login = login 
Password = password 
Server = members.dyndns.org 
Protocol = dyndns2 
Daemon = 180 
Syslog = yes 
Pid = /var/run/ddclient.pid 
Ssl = yes 
Xxx.homeip.net
```

All worked in the past three months ... 
here yesterday and found a log: 


```
Aug 15 01:44:14 root ddclient [2776]: FATAL: Error loading the Perl module IO:: Socket:: SSL needed for SSL connect. 
Aug 15 01:44:14 root ddclient [2776]: FATAL: On Debian, the package libio-socket-ssl-perl must be installed.
```

A day of Google ... and all to no avail ... 


```
cd /usr/ports/security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL && make install clean
```

Also, try to reinstall the ddclient ... to update ports 

At the freebsd 6.4., And then "On Debian, the package libio-socket-ssl-perl must be installed." - Do not understand??? 
But if zakommentit ssl = yes in the config, all works fine ...))) course without encryption ... bad)


----------



## aragon (Aug 15, 2009)

I suggest dns/ez-ipupdate instead.  Written in pure C with no dependencies.


----------



## xolod-ru (Aug 16, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL
make deinstall
make clean
make install clean
perl -MCPAN -e shell
install libio-socket-ssl-perl
reboot
root ddclient[2105]: FATAL:    Error loading the Perl module IO::Socket::SSL needed for SSL connect.
root ddclient[2105]: FATAL:     On Debian, the package libio-socket-ssl-perl must be installed.
perl -v
This is perl, v5.8.9
root# perl -after -update -f
Loading DB routines from perl5db.pl version 1.31
Editor support available.
Enter h or `h h' for help, or `man perldebug' for more help.
syntax error at -e line 2, near "r
-f"
Execution of -e aborted due to compilation errors.
 at -e line 2
Debugged program terminated.  Use q to quit or R to restart,
  use o inhibit_exit to avoid stopping after program termination,
  h q, h R or h o to get additional info.
  DB<1>
/usr/ports/dns/ddclient
ddclient-3.7.3
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2009)

Would you be so kind to dedicate a few more seconds to making your posts *readable* next time? Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2009)

It's [cmd=]perl-after-upgrade[/cmd], dude ..
perl-after-upgrade(1)


----------



## xolod-ru (Aug 16, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/dns/ddclient 
make deinstall
cd /usr/ports/security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL
make deinstall
cd /usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay
make deinstall
rm -Rf /usr/ports
portsnap fetch extract
cd /usr/ports/dns/ddclient 
make install clean
```


```
===>   Registering installation for ddclient-3.7.3
	===>  Cleaning for p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.27
	===>  Cleaning for p5-Net-SSLeay-1.35_2
	===>  Cleaning for ddclient-3.7.3
```


```
cp /usr/local/etc/ddclient.conf.sample /usr/local/etc/ddclient.conf
chmod 600 /usr/local/etc/ddclient.conf
ee /usr/local/etc/ddclient.conf
```


```
use=web 
	login=login
	password=password
	server=members.dyndns.org
	protocol=dyndns2
	daemon=180 
	syslog=yes 
	pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid 
	ssl=yes 
	xxxx.homeip.net
```


```
echo `ddclient_enable="YES"` >> /etc/rc.conf 
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ddclient start 
cat /var/log/messages | grep ddclient
```


```
Aug 17 00:48:13 root ddclient[17495]: WARNING:  caught SIGTERM; exiting
```


```
reboot
```


```
cat /var/log/messages | grep ddclient
```


```
Aug 17 00:57:48 root ddclient[938]: WARNING:  cannot connect to checkip.dyndns.org:80 socket: IO::Socket::INET: connect: Network is unreachable
Aug 17 00:57:58 root ddclient[938]: WARNING:  cannot connect to checkip.dyndns.org:80 socket: IO::Socket::INET: connect: Network is unreachable
```


```
root# perl-after-upgrade -f

apache-2.2.11_7: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
autoconf-2.62: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
automake-1.10.1: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
bsdpan-Crypt-DES-2.05: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
bsdpan-Data-Dumper-2.124: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
bsdpan-DBI-1.609: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
bsdpan-Digest-MD4-1.5: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
bsdpan-Digest-MD5-2.39: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
bsdpan-Digest-SHA1-2.12: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
bsdpan-Net-Telnet-3.03: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
bsdpan-Time-HiRes-1.9719: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
bsdpan-YAML-0.68: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
ddclient-3.7.3: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_2: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
freeradius-1.1.7_3: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
gamin-0.1.10_3: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
gio-fam-backend-2.20.4: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
glib-2.20.4: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
help2man-1.36.4_3: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
intltool-0.40.6: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
mod_fastcgi-2.4.6: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-Crypt-CBC-2.30: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-Crypt-DES-2.05: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-DBD-mysql50-4.012: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-DBI-1.60.7: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-Digest-MD4-1.5: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-Digest-MD5-2.39: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-Digest-SHA1-2.12: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-GD-2.44: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-GD-Graph-1.44.01_2: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-GD-TextUtil-0.86_1: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-gettext-1.05_2: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.27: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-MIME-Base64-3.08: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.35_2: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-Storable-2.20: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-Time-HiRes-1.9719,1: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-type1inst-0.6.1_5: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-XML-Parser-2.36: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
p5-YAML-0.68: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
pango-1.24.5: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
php5-5.2.10: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
rrdtool-1.3.8: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
teTeX-base-3.0_15: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
texi2html-1.82,1: 0 moved, 0 modified, 0 adjusted
/
---
Fixed 0 packages (0 files moved, 0 files modified)
Skipped 111 packages
root#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, everything seems to be in working order. Is checkip.dyndns.org actually reachable any other way from your system? This looks more like a routing/firewall issue.


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 2, 2012)

This is an old thread, but I just had the same problem.  For some reason I didn't have security/p5-Net-SSLeay-1.42 installed and `# portmaster --check-depends` didn't complain.  Installing the port fixed the problem.

P.S. It sounds nice that dns/ez-ipupdate is small, has no dependencies, etc., but I looked through the documentation and there is no mention of SSL, so it sounds like it sends the passwords over plain text.  It would suck to have your hostname highjacked.


----------



## carles (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi,

I was here looking for a solution and I found this link at the end of the page, all perfect: viewtopic.php?&t=24997


----------

